
Show HN: Introducing – Hacker Fund - brezh
http://blog.hacker.fund/introducing-hacker-fund/
======
vinay427
I'm excited to follow their progress. I've had the privilege of following
Justin's Facebook posts for a while now, and his passion for the mission seems
unstoppable.

